# Putting dechlorinator in tank with betta?



## hedgiechins (Oct 24, 2011)

Can I put the dechlorinator in my betta tank with the betta in it or would I have to take him out?


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

The dechlorinator should go in before the betta is even in the tank, and should be added to whatever water is going to be dumped into the tank during a water change. A betta should never be in water that has not been dechlorinated first.

Some, like Prime, work immediately and you do not need to wait for them to work. Others you might have to wait a couple of minutes.


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

I use the Kordon water treatment, so I usually wait about 5 minutes for it to work and then use it for water changes. The water should always be treated first and then you add the betta second. Since your betta is already in the water, you can add the dechlorinator without removing him.


----------



## hedgiechins (Oct 24, 2011)

I did not know I had to add dechlorinator until someone asked how much I used in the tank. How long can he survive without it? I am getting some today but I don't want him to die. I put him in the tank around 10:30 this morning (6 hours ago).


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Get it as soon as possible. The chlorine in the water will poison him, and if you are using tap water (not well water) it might already be too late. It really depends on the fish, the water source, etc.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

I would do a full wanter change with the new water. Please remember to get him used to the new water by adding some to the old water in increments. 
If you decide not to to a full water change, then take some water out in a cup or bowl, add the dechlorinator to the water you took out and dump back in the tank. That way the solution will be diluted some before it goes in.


----------



## hedgiechins (Oct 24, 2011)

So I should take him out, do a full water change and add the dechlorinator, and slowly add some of the new water to the his container until he is used to it, then put him in the tank? Just want to make sure I do it right this time!


----------

